# Male Rats in High Point, NC



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

I have 6 male rats looking for homes in High Point. They're 11 weeks old now and super sweet. (I would upload more pictures but photobucket won't stop giving me pop-ups and causing issues.)
I have;
1 PEW
1 champagne berkshire 
1 black berkshire (dumbo)
3 black berkshire (standard ears)


----------



## snugglesmacks (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi, I'm looking for a pair of rats. Do you still have some available?


----------

